# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Новый троян блокирует доступ к соцсетям

## CyberWriter

Компания «Доктор Веб» предупреждает об опасности заражения новой версией вредоносной программы Trojan.Zekos, одна из функций которой заключается в перехвате DNS-запросов на инфицированном компьютере. Этот механизм применяется вирусописателями в целях проведения фишинговых атак – на зараженной машине могут отображаться принадлежащие злоумышленникам веб-страницы вместо запрошенных пользователем сайтов.
С конца прошлой недели в службу технической поддержки компании «Доктор Веб» стали поступать заявки от пользователей, утративших возможность заходить на сайты социальных сетей. Вместо соответствующих интернет-ресурсов в окне браузера демонстрировались веб-страницы с сообщением о том, что профиль пользователя в социальной сети заблокирован, и предложением ввести в соответствующее поле номер телефона и подтверждающий код, полученный в ответном СМС. Вот примеры текстов, опубликованных злоумышленниками на поддельных веб-страницах, имитирующих «ВКонтакте» и «Одноклассники»:
«Мы зафиксировали попытку взлома Вашей страницы. Не беспокойтесь, она в безопасности. Чтобы обезопасить Вашу страницу от злоумышленников и в будущем, мы просим Вас подтвердить привязку к телефону и придумать новый сложный пароль».
«Ваша страница была заблокирована по подозрению на взлом! Наша система безопасности выявила массовую рассылку спам-сообщений с Вашего аккаунта, и мы были вынуждены временно заблокировать его. Для восстановления доступа к аккаунту Вам необходимо пройти валидацию через мобильный телефон».
При этом оформление веб-страниц и демонстрируемый в строке браузера адрес оказывались идентичны оригинальному дизайну и интернет-адресу соответствующей социальной сети. Кроме того, на поддельной веб-странице даже демонстрировалось настоящее имя пользователя, поэтому многие жертвы киберпреступников попросту не замечали подмены, считая, что их учетная запись в социальной сети действительно была взломана.





Проведенное вирусными аналитиками «Доктор Веб» расследование показало, что виновником инцидента стала видоизмененная вирусом системная библиотека rpcss.dll, являющаяся компонентом службы удаленного вызова процедур (RPC) в операционных системах семейства Microsoft Windows. А троянская программа, «дополнившая» библиотеку вредоносным объектом, получила название Trojan.Zekos, причем она умеет заражать как 32-битные, так и 64-битные версии Windows. Примечательно, что первые версии данного троянца были найдены еще в начале 2012 года, однако эта модификация вредоносной программы обладает некоторыми отличиями от своих предшественников.
Trojan.Zekos состоит из нескольких компонентов. Запустившись на зараженном компьютере, Trojan.Zekos сохраняет свою зашифрованную копию в одну из системных папок в виде файла со случайным именем и расширением, отключает защиту файлов Windows File Protection и пытается повысить собственные привилегии в операционной системе. Затем троянец модифицирует библиотеку rpcss.dll, добавляя в нее код, основное предназначение которого — загрузка в память компьютера хранящейся на диске копии троянца. Также Trojan.Zekos модифицирует драйвер протокола TCP/IP (tcpip.sys) с целью увеличения количества одновременных TCP-соединений в 1 секунду с 10 до 1000000.
Trojan.Zekos обладает чрезвычайно богатым и развитым вредоносным функционалом. Одна из возможностей данной вредоносной программы — перехват DNS-запросов на инфицированном компьютере для процессов браузеров Microsoft Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari и др. Таким образом, при попытке, например, посетить сайт популярной социальной сети, браузер пользователя получит в ответ на DNS-запрос некорректный IP-адрес запрашиваемого ресурса, и вместо искомого сайта пользователь увидит принадлежащую злоумышленникам веб-страницу. При этом в адресной строке браузера будет демонстрироваться правильный URL. Помимо этого Trojan.Zekos блокирует доступ к интернет-сайтам большинства антивирусных компаний и серверам Microsoft.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

советую всем *перед лечением сделать точку восстановление системы.* И не смотря на эту статью не пытаться лечить с помощью доктора Веба, так как иначе в большинстве случаев после лечения просто не сможете загрузиться в свою систему (в ходе лечения удаляется rpcss.dll и полностью удаляется связанный с ней раздел реестра). Примеры с таким трагическим лечением есть и в Помогите, а также можете почитать на форуме др. Веба http://forum.drweb.com/index.php?sho...=5#entry661813

для лечения советую воспользоваться утилитой  Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool

----------

*olejah*

----------


## nazzzar502

Как удалить этот вирус

----------

